# How Can We Stop This Porn Crap?



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks like we are being attacked with porn, how can we alert a Mod?


----------



## dianee67 (Oct 12, 2008)

NO KIDDING!







I sent the mods a message as others have already done im sure.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Prolly not much can be done.. I looked at these porn people's profile and they have been joined here since sept 2008.. I guess they have been lurking here since.. Low lifes were waiting for a good time to post that crap up..

Mods will give em the boot soon enough.

Carey


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

ricknchris said:


> NO KIDDING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too. I dont want to overwhelm them but hopefully they will get an email.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Its gone!

The skipper made em walk the plank!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Its gone!
> 
> The skipper made em walk the plank!


Thank you Skippershe I was in a panic


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

That was quick too. What a great group of moderators.

Way to go


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Maybe it was doug..

Ok, the captain made em walk the plank.. lol That'll teach em!

Carey


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Maybe it was doug..
> 
> Ok, the captain made em walk the plank.. lol That'll teach em!
> 
> Carey


Who ever it was thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm so happy we have such goods Mod's here that can come to the rescue so fast and can keep all on a even keel. I was so worried that one of the members children might see this crap, what is wrong with people? I can't believe people can get this low and post this evil crap and a family forum.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Okay, we got 'em for now.








But it's a never ending battle.









When you see something like this, the best thing to do is to use the "! Report" button (can be found at the bottom of every post). This sends a message to all the Moderators, so whoever gets on first, will be sure to see it right away. Sending regular PM's works also, but if you are going to do that, please give us the name of the thread and/or 'member' so we know where to go looking (it's not always obvious) and can act faster.

Once we find these scum bags, we get rid of them immediately, and do what we can to block them from ever coming back. Unfortunately, the ability to do that depends a lot on how they came in. Each time we get one of these guys, there is a series of steps I have to go through to make sure blocking them does not also block legitimate members. Most of the time we can stop them, and we have blocked thousands of IP addresses and ranges, but we can't always do anything. And they always seems to find a new path.

For the most part, I think we do pretty well. If you saw the number of 'attempts' I do, you would be appalled! But, of course, not even one of these things is acceptable, so we will stay vigilant as best we can.

I wish I could promise 100% on this, but it's just not possible.

Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sorry all!

I had to run out to Marie Callendar's to pick up a pie or I would have gotten to the jerk sooner









Good job Doug!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Word?

Pictures?

Links to porn sites?

What happened? Not looking for the fine details (







) , just curious what happened.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Word?
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> ...


All the above, even video, 3 posts from 2 different guys. Very graphic.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> Word?
> 
> Pictures?
> 
> ...


All the above, even video, 3 posts from 2 different guys. Very graphic.
[/quote]

Wow....I'm on here all the time (I know...I know) and I've never seen anything like that.

HATS OFF TO THE MODS!!!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Many of them are just cut and paste. All the photos and links are the same, when you see a grouping of post like last night. They get a little frustrated as there is a time delay between allowed posts from a single user so they register as several different users and then log on and post that way but again they post and run. We have been hit a few times in the last couple of weeks all from registrations done in September.

It will not block those that are registered already but the forum is requiring a Admin verification of the first post of a newly registered member. Many of these posts are being made from the far east or Russia and we have most of those IP addresses blocked but a lot of them are using proxy addresses in the US and we can not block these without a lot of research.


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Why do i always miss the action?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I joined another forum (and others) - which uses the same software as ours and I had to wait a few days before I was allowed access. Perhaps you can do this here? Granted, it may not be 100% effective, but, it may deter someone from joining. Are there not filters built into the BB software to block this material?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

There are filters, but they are not that hard to beat if you are serious about getting in. I have taken steps to raise our security level ("We are now at DefCon 4, Mister President!) at least unil things settle down a bit.

Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!
PDX_Doug


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Doesn't sound good. Hope they weren't attempting to spread any viruses.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> Doesn't sound good. Hope they weren't attempting to spread any viruses.


The is no risk of that unless you open one of the links. So if you see a questionable post then please do not click on any links that may be in it.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> Doesn't sound good. Hope they weren't attempting to spread any viruses.


The is no risk of that unless you open one of the links. So if you see a questionable post then please do not click on any links that may be in it.
[/quote]

The only problem is that I would never have expected to find any posts of that nature in a forum like this. What exactly do I look for? I'm a MAC user and that helps somewhat but I really don't need to test the water.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

garyb1st said:


> Doesn't sound good. Hope they weren't attempting to spread any viruses.


The is no risk of that unless you open one of the links. So if you see a questionable post then please do not click on any links that may be in it.
[/quote]

The only problem is that I would never have expected to find any posts of that nature in a forum like this. What exactly do I look for? I'm a MAC user and that helps somewhat but I really don't need to test the water.
[/quote]

You don't even need to open the post as 99.99% are new topics and the title is porn in nature so that is the first clue.

When they are posted in a topic that is already started on a valid subject the fact that there are pictures in the post is the clue not to open the links that they post.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

What is their purpose of doing this? seems like a lot of hassle just to be funny.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Sayonara said:


> What is their purpose of doing this? seems like a lot of hassle just to be funny.


I'll bet it was those Airstream guy's, jealous of our much better forum


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

SPAM is going to get in. It happens. Report it as quick as you find it...and it will disappear. Happens on all forums just the same...some worse.
Thanks to Doug for taking so many measures to stop the majority of it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> What is their purpose of doing this? seems like a lot of hassle just to be funny.


You can get paid by the number of "clicks" you drive to site...regardless if where they go from there. They do this over and over and people will click on links. It's all about the $$$


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> There are filters, but they are not that hard to beat if you are serious about getting in. I have taken steps to raise our security level ("We are now at DefCon 4, Mister President!) at least unil things settle down a bit.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!
> PDX_Doug


Thanks Doug for keeping this neck of the woods a family friendly environment.

Thor


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

When I saw the title of this posting I didn't click since I thought it was an off-topic rant about porn in general. I didn't realize that some porn had been posted on this forum. Amazing what these sicko's will do and try to manipulate their garbage into another system. Like there are not enough of porn sites already!

Great thanks to the moderators for removing the offending material.


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

Unfortunately they weren't quick enough and Outbackers has fallen afoul of my work's web filters. I could probably ask to have it unblocked, but, even though some personal internet use is tolerated, it is supposed to be for business use only. Guess I'm not getting my lunch hour fix anymore.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

garyb1st said:


> Doesn't sound good. Hope they weren't attempting to spread any viruses.


The is no risk of that unless you open one of the links. So if you see a questionable post then please do not click on any links that may be in it.
[/quote]

The only problem is that I would never have expected to find any posts of that nature in a forum like this. What exactly do I look for? I'm a MAC user and that helps somewhat but I really don't need to test the water.
[/quote]
Be forewarned. Just because you use a Mac does not protect you from a lot of the crap going on out there anymore. More and more of the stuff out there are social in nature, trying to get any info out of you that they can to use in setting up other scams. There are also exploits for the Mac that are being used. I was just reading that they are now recommending that Mac's run anti-virus software because it's here already. When you see things like this, either in a forum like this or in an e-mail, beware! I just got an E-mail from Paypal saying that someone else has highjacked my account and I was to cut and paste a link instead of directly linking, sound advice but the heading had something like "[email protected]@paypay.com" only the last @ would be active so you are taken somewhere else.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Okay, we got 'em for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup! I got a taste of this during our vacation to Scandanavia this past summer. I tried - unsuccessfully - to access Outbackers, but was blocked from entering. When I contacted Doug, he said that a lot of the porn and undesirable stuff comes from overseas, so the site has blocks on most addresses from those regions of the world.

The result was that I had to do without Outbackers for two weeks. I had some serious withdrawl issues by the time we got home!

Mike


----------

